
Chief Digital Officer of Volkswagen AG Is Joining Iota Foundation - SamyGe
https://blog.iota.org/iota-foundation-fb61937c9a7e
======
sanefive
IOT is definitely one cryptocurrency to watch this year, together with XRB...

